
We’re Closing the Upload Beta Program. Here’s What Artists Need to Know - neka
https://artists.spotify.com/blog/we%27re-closing-the-upload-beta-program
======
duxup
Anyone have any information on why they chose to do this?

Was it just to much work to support artists directly?

~~~
neka
They probably took one look at the iTunes style guide.

From the article;

The most impactful way we can improve the experience of delivering music to
Spotify for as many artists and labels as possible is to lean into the great
work our distribution partners are already doing to serve the artist
community. Over the past year, we’ve vastly improved our work with
distribution partners to ensure metadata quality, protect artists from
infringement, provide their users with instant access to Spotify for Artists,
and more.

The best way for us to serve artists and labels is to focus our resources on
developing tools in areas where Spotify can uniquely benefit them — like
Spotify for Artists (which more than 300,000 creators use to gain new insight
into their audience) and our playlist submission tool (which more than 36,000
artists have used to get playlisted for the very first time since it launched
a year ago). We have a lot more planned here in the coming months.

